# Question about Bacon



## remsr (Aug 17, 2017)

Used Bears step by step for bacon and it turned out great. Question is. Is  there a right way of cutting the bacon, like with beef that needs to be cut across the grain? 
  Made some BLTs that tast great but were tuff. Any idea why that might be?

Randy,


----------



## wild west (Aug 17, 2017)

It's hard to see but there is a grain to pork belly. Cut a slice from adjacent sides and compare


----------



## remsr (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Wild West! Thought that might be the case. Because it sure is good stuff. 

Randy,


----------

